# طرق تثبيت التربة لطبقات التكوين - ما تحت الاساس - الاساس



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولا: تثبيت التربة لطبقات) التكوين Sub-Grade , تحت الاساسSub-Base, الاساسBase ) بواسطة استخدام السمنت​


1-المواد
أ-بشكل عام يمكن خلط المواد موقعيا فقط عندما تكون المواد الموجودة في الموقع (رملية او حصوية او الاثنين) والا يجب القيام بهذه العملية وفق مواصفات و تطبيقات خاصة في المعمل المختص ويجب ان تكون جميع المواد تفي بمتطلبات الفحوصات (المواصفات) المطلوبة, وعند اختيار المواد من قبل المقاول فيجب ان تكون خاضعة لمصادقة المهندس المشرف
ب-الاتربة تنقسم الاتربة الى مجموعتين طبقا لنوعها (المستخدم للثبات)
ب-1) Silty & Clayey Soil لطبقة تكوين ( S.G ) عند استخدام هذا النوع من التراب لاغراض تثبيت التربة يجب ان تفي بالمتطلبات التالية:
ب-1-1) حد السيولة الاعلى Max L.L (45%) 
ب-1-2) الحد اللدانة الاعلىMax P.L (20%) 
ب-1-3) PH≥12.1 قيمة(PH) للتربة-السمنت عند فحصها طبقا ل(1975) B.S1924 
ب-1-4) S.S.C≤ (4% Sulfates & 8% Chlorides)
اذا كانت التربة فى الموقع لاتطابق مع الفقرة (ب-1-3)(PH) علية يجب معاملة التربة مختبريا و ذلك باضافة كلوريد الكالسيوم لغاية 2% من وزن التربة الجافة اي اضافة كلوريد الكالسيوم ربما تحقق نتيجة القوة المطلوبة
ب-2) التربة الرملية والحصوية Sandy & Gravelly Soil المواد المستخدمة يجب ان تفي بالشروط والمواصفات والمتطلبات التالية:
ب2-1)Max Passing Size on (50mm )=100% 
ب-2-2)Max Passing Size on (5mm)(No.4)>50% 
ب-2-3) Passing (0.4mm)(No.36) Sieve > 15% 
ب-2-4) Passing (0.075mm)(No.200) Sieve <5% 
ب-2-5)Finer than (0.002mm) (Clay) < 3% 
ان المواد التي لا تلبي المتطلبات اعلاه وحسب توجيهات المهندس المشرف يجب ان تخضع الى فحوصات المختبرية التالية:
1-السمنت: السمنت المستخدم لتثبيت التربة يجب ان يكون نوع بورتلاندي او المقاوم للاملاح حسب توجيهات المهندس المشرف وطبقا للنتائج المختبرية
*ولغرض خزن السمنت يجب استخدام سايلو عدد/2 على الاقل وتنضيفها جيدا قبل املائها بالسمنت وعدم استخدامها للاعمال الكونكريتية وفحصها جيدا (Stander Mortar Method) وعند وجود اي شك في السمنت يجب اعادة فحصها كما ويجب ان لاتكون خزنها تزيد على اربعة اشهر وتفي بمتطلبات (B.S 4027) الجزء الثاني لعام 1972
2-الماء المستخدم يجب ان يكون نضيفا وخالي من الشوائب وعدم استخدام ماء من مصادر مشكوك في امره كما وان تفحص طبقا ل(AASHTO T134) وموافقة المهندس المشرف.

الخلطة التصميميةR6E 03: 
قبل المباشرة بعملية التثبيت يجب تقديم المقترح للخلطة التصميمية واخذ موافقة المهندس المشرف عليها شريطة ان تكون فية نسبة السمنت والماء محددة في الخلطة التصميمية بشكل واضح ودقيق بحيث تعطي النتائج التالية وحسب (AASHTO T134)
1-ان تكون قوة التحمل لمجموعة متكونة من ثلاثة نماذج يجب ان تكون بين (25-50) كغم/سم2 عند عمل قالب حسب الفحص اعلاه ووضعة في صندوق ذات رطوبة على الاقل (95%) ولمدة (7) ايام وحسب(AASHTO T22) 
2-نسبة الانتفاخ المسموح بها للقالب يجب ان لايزيد عن 2% من حجم القالب وان اعلى نسبة لفقدان الوزن يجب ان لايزيد على 8% وحسب (AASHTO T133-70)
السماح في الموقع يكون كالاتي:-
نسبة السمنت (-1 to + 2%) من النسبة المحددة طبقا لتصميم الخلطة
نسبة الماء (0 to +2%) من النسبة المحددة طبقا لتصميم الخلطة

محتويات (مكونات) الخلطة R6E 04 
يجب خلط كمية كافية من الاسمنت مع المواد الخشنة لغرض اعطائها القوة الكافية ضد التهشم وحسب المتطلبات الواردة في الفقرة السابقة , ان المحتوي السمنتي يجب ان تستخرج مختبريا بحيث لا تقل قوتها عن 25كغم/سم2 لاي نموذج وان لاتقل معدل هذه القوة لنموذج عند عمر (7) ايام عن 35كغم/سم2, المحتوى المائي (الرطوبة) لخلطة التثبيت الاسمنتية يجب ان لا تكون اقل من المحتوى الامثل(Optimum) وحسب فحص طريقة المطرقة المتذبذبة (B.S 1924) (1975) ولاتزيد عن 2% من المحتوى الامثل وحسب متطلبات المهندس المشرف وعلى اساس المحاولات الاولية.

المكائن وطرق التثبيتR6E 05 
ان سمك الطبقة المراد تثبيتها يجب ان لا يقل عن (8سم) بعد الحدل ولايزيد على (20سم) وفي حالة زيادة السمك فيجب ان يتم على شكل طبقات على ان لايزيد سمك كل طبقة عن (8-20)سم بعد الحدل, وفي حالة الخلط الموقعي وكانت هناك نية لعمل اكثر من طبقة فان الطبقة التحتية فقط تكون بهذه الطريقة (الخلط الموقعي)
يجب ان تكون درجة حرارة الجو لا تقل عن (4c˚) في حالة الانشاء (التثبيت بالاسمنت) بهذه الطريقة لطبقات (التكوين, ماتحت الاساس, الاساس) (S.G-S.B-Base) وان يكون الجو ممطرا.

أ-طريقة التثبيت باستخدام المعمل الموقعيR6E 06 
يتم المزج احيانا بواسطة معامل خاصة ويتم الخبط بحيث ان يضاف الماء في النهاية الى المزيج وان يتم الخلط (في الخلاطة) لمدة لا تقل عن دقيقة او حسب ما يتبين في المحاولات الاولية لتنظيم وتحديد نسب الخلطة, والتي يسبق هذا العمل عادة , ويجب تحديد الكمية وتسلسل اضافة المواد الى بعضها البعض و نسبة الماء والسمنت ومدة الخلط حتى نحصل على مزيج متجانس, وفي حالة استخدام رشاش ماء لغرض اضافة الماء الى المزيج فيجب تعييرها حسب الكمية المطلوبة من الماء, وعلى ان يكون هناك تجانس للماء في الخبطة بالكامل.

ب-طريقة انشاء بالخلط الموقعيR6E 07 
المعمل المستخدم لسحق وتنعيم وخلط مواد التثبيت يجب ان تجرب وتجرى عليها عدة محاولات عملية للحصول على النوعية المطلوبة من المواد وبشكل متجانس من حيث النوعية والرطوبة, شريطة ان تكون هناك الة ملحقة بالخلاطة لغرض السيطرة على عمق الطبقة المفروشة وسحق المواد الخشنة بشكل متواصل, ويجب ان ننثر الاسمنت بشكل متساوي وفي حالة كون نسبة الرطوبة (الماء) في الخلطة اقل من 3% من المحتوى المائي الامثل (Optimum Moisture *******) فيجب رشها بالماء مرة اخرى واعادة حرثها ثم تعديلها الى العمق المطلوب, ويجب اضافة الماء بشكل منتظم ومتساوي طوليا وعرضيا في حالة كون المحتوى المائي للمواد اقل من(O.M.C) و ذلك بواسطة رشاش ماء مناسب وخلال عملية الحرث يجب ان تكون انتاجية معمل الخلط بحدود (22)م.ط/ساعة من الطريق.

الحدل R5E 08 
يتم الحدل مباشرة بعد اعداد الطبقة والتاكد من ملائمتها بواسطة حادلة مناسبة على ان يتم الحدل و يشمل سمك الطبقة بالكامل وان يتم فحصها وبنسة لاتقل عن 95% M.D.D وان جميع هذه العمليات عادة يجب ان تتم خلال ساعتين فقط وان هذه المدة تعتمد على مدة التصلب للسمنت و كذلك الظروف الجوية.
*يجب ان لاتتم عملية الحدل بعد (Cement Hydration) واية مواد تبقى بعد ذلك, يجب ان ترفع وترمي خارج موقع العمل وان تبدل بمواد جديدة.

المحاولات الاولية(R6E 09) 
قبل المباشرة بالعمل الرئيسي لاعمال تثبيت التربة (10)ايام, على المقاول القيام بتحضير ساحة مناسبة لتحضير (400-800)م2 كمحاولة اولية في هذه المحاولة على المقاول ان يستخدم (المواد, نسب الخلط ومواد الفرش والعمل والمكائن والطريقة الخاصة لبيان سمك الطبقة وطريقة حدلها والتي في النية استخدامها لاحقا لانجاز العمل.
ان المحاولة اولية تظهر مدى كفاءة ونوعية الخلطة من حيث ( الفرش والحدل خاصة المعمل) ومدى ملائمتها وان هذه المحاولة سوف تتم عن طريق التأكد من محتوى المائي للتربة وحالة الحدل.

السمك والانهاء(R6E 10) 
ان سطح طبقات (S.G, S.B او Base) يجب ان تلبي متطلبات الفقرة (R6 12 ) من ناحية السمك النهائي والاستوائية, اية تغيرات او تعديلات يجب ان يتم خلال عملية الحدل وخلال ساعتين بعد عملية الخلط.
1-نسبة المسامحة للاستوائية هي نفسها للفقرة (R5 12 ) للاعمال الترابية وكذلك الحدل ) R9/6 ( بالنسبة لطبقات القير (Surface, Binder, Base Course )
2-نسبة الحدل 95% من الكثافة الجافة العظمى ( M.D.D )
3-ان نعومة السطح يجب ان لا تتغير اكثر من 2سم عند فحصها بواسطة مسطرة طولها (4)م
4-ان اكبر مساحة للانحدار الجانبي يجب ان تكون ±0.5%

الانضاج والصيانة(R6E 11) 
1-بعد انهاء اعمال الحدل يجب الحفاظ على عدم جفاف الطبقة وذلك برشها اذا تطلب الامر لمدة لاتقل عن(3)ايام او تغطيتها بمواد مناسبة للانضاج.
2-يجب الحفاظ على الطبقة وصيانتها في ضروق مناسبة طوال الوقت ولغاية انشاء الطبقة التالية ( Base Course ).
3-عدم مرور وسائط النقل عليها (الطبقة المنفذة حديثا) وخاصة خلال فترة الانضاج ولمدة لاتقل عن (7)ايام وحسب توجيهات المهندس المشرف.
4-يجب اضافة يوم اخر خلال عملية الانشاء (الانضاج) في حالة كون درجة الحرارة فيها (0م˚) درجة مئوية او اقل.

النمذجة والفحص (R6E 12 ) 
يجب القيام بالفحوصات حيث ما تطلب الامر ذلك او كان ضروريا بحيث يفي بالمتطلبات الخاصة بالمواصفات وحسب الفقرة (R6/03) (من حيث مكان المقلع ومصدرها ويجب ان يتم ذلك قبل 20 يوم من بدء العمل, يمكن اخذ نماذج من الموقع مباشرة .....يتم رفض اية مواد خارج المواصفات).
الفحوصات بشكل عام تكون على اقل كما يلي ولكل (5000م2) بعد الحدل مباشرة:-
أ-الفحوصات الموقعية
AASHTO (T191-61) (1974)
AASHTO (T205-64)(1974)
AASHTO (T238-73)
ب-فحص التدرج AASHTO (T27-74) 
ج-فحص محتوى السمنت AASHTO (T211-65)(1974) 
د-لكل (10000م2) من الطبقة المثبتة المنجزة او عمل يوم كامل, يجب ان يتم اخذ (3) نماذج لفحص قوة الانضغاط, التدرج والانضاج يكون حسب الفقرة ( R6E 03 ).
ه-لكل (50000م2) من الطبقة المنجزة يجب اخذ نموذج لفحص نسبة الرطوبة وحسب (AASHTO (T134-70 بعد اخذ نموذج من الموقع.
و-يجب فحص سمك الطبقة عند اخذ فحص الكثافة الموقعية للطبقة المثبتة موقعيا.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يناير 2010)

ثانيا: التثبيت الكلسي لطبقتي (التكوين S.B , وما تحت الاساسS.G )​ 
1-المواد (R6F 02)
أ-بصورة عامة ان طريقة الخلط في الموقع (موقعيا) للانشاء يتم فقط عندما تكون التربة الطبيعية الموجودة ذات محتوى ترابي عالي ( Heavy Clay Soil ) او ترابي ذات محتوى حصوي (Clayey Gravels ) او تحوي على نسبة عالية من مادة التراب (Clay ) للتمكن من الحصول على تثبيت كافي للتربة بواسطة مادة الكلس (Lime ) والا فانه يجب ان يتم ذلك في الممعمل بواسطة تحديد وتثبيت النسب والتطبيقات العملية لها, على ان تاخذ المواد من مقالع خاصة ويتم اختبار المواد ومدى تطابقها مع المواصفات المطلوبة.
لقد تم استخدام الكلس بشكل ناجح في معالجة المواد ذات الاحتواء العالي للتربة الناعمة (Silt OR Clay ) والتي لها معامل لدانة ( P.I > 8 ).
ب-الكلس (Lime): ان الكلس المستخدم في تثبيت التربة هو نوع ( هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم) او (الكلس المطفأ المائي) (أوكسيد الكالسيوم- CaO ) (الكلس السريع) المستخدم لاغراض البناء كما في الجدول:

الخواص الكلس
الكلس السريع (CaO ) الكلس المائي (Ca(OH)2)
اوكسيد الكالسيوم والمغنسيوم ليس اقل من 92% ليس اقل من 95%
ديوكسيد الكالسيوم المحروقة اي نوع اخر ليس اكثر من 3% ليس اكثر من 5%
ليس اكثر من 7%

يجب ان تكون خواص الكلس طبقا ل (AASHTO (M216) وان يتم فحصها طبقا ل (AASHTO (T219).
ج-الماء : يجب ان يكون ماء المستخدم في تثبيت التربة بالكلس نقيا خاليا من الشوائب ويفضل (الماء الصالح للشرب) وان لا يحتوي على مواد عالقة او عضوية ولا يسمح باستخدام ماء مشكوك مصدره الا بعد فحصها والتأكد من صلاحيتها ل (AASHTO (T26-72)وبعد المصادقة عليها من قبل المهندس المشرف.

مكونات الخبطة(R6F 03) 
1-بصورة عامة:- ان التربة الحاوية على التراب الناعم ( Clay ) يجب ان تخلط مع كمية كافية من الكلس ليعطي مقاومة انكسار لمتطلبات هذا الفصل وان هذه النسبة عادة تكون بين 3% و 8% من المحتوى الكلسي وعند المحاولة وكدليل يجب المباشرة بخلط نسبة 1% من الكلس الى كل 10% من المحتوي الترابي ( Clay ) للتربة (وهذه النسبة تكون لوزن التربة الجافة).
ان نسبة المحتوى الكلسي يجب ايجادها عن طريق الخلط في المختبر وفحصها بشكل تكون معدل قوة الانضغاط لعشر فحوصات متعاقبة في موقع العمل لايقل عن 1نيوتن/مم2 مع عدم وجود نتيجتين منها اقل من هذا العدد ولا يزيد اية نتيجة منها عن 7نيوتن/مم2 بعد (7) ايام وحسب المواصفات وان نسبة المحتوى المائي لخلطة مواد الكلس المثبت يجب ان يكون حسب الفحوصات في الفقرة (R6E 03 )
2-الفحص ( Testing )
الفحوصات التالية يجب ان تتم على التربة المقرر تثبيتها لاستخدامها في الخلطة.
أ-فحص التدرج( AASHTO T88) 
ب-حدود ( Atterberg ) Limits 
AASHTO (T89 & T90)
(P.I-P.L-L.L)

ج-الحموضة ( Acidity )
B.S 1377 Test NO (11)

د-فحص الكثافة (الحدل)
AASHTO (T99)

ه-المحتوى المائي الطبيعي (AASHTO (T93)(Natural Water *******
تصميم الخلطة:-
يجب عمل تصميم الخبطة في المختبر وان تبين ما يلي طبقا ل AASHTO (T220)
أ-نسبة الكلس والماء, المحتوى المائي الامثل ( O.M.C ) والمسامحات ( Tolerances ).
ب-وان نسبة الكثافة لخلطة الكلس المثبتة لا تقل عن 95% (AASHTO (T220)(M.D.D))
ج-ان النتائج المطلوبة لقوة الانضغاط خلال (7) ايام يجب ان لاتقل عن(1)نيوتن/مم2.
د-اقل عدد مطلوب من الفحوصات والتي يجب اجرائها.

المكائن وطرق التثبيت ( R6F .04):-
عند استخدام اوكسيد الكالسيوم (الكلس السريع) يجب اتخاذ بعض التدابير والاختياطات المطلوبة خصوصا عند النقل, حيث ان هذه المواد تسبب الصدأ للمكائن والاليات المستخدمة وكذلك يجب التحوط والتصدي للمخاطر ضد عدة انواع من حروق الجلد للاشخاص.
يجب التعامل والتعاطي بطرق مناسبة مع هذه المادة حيت يجب استخدام المكنسة بشك متكامل واستخدام مكائن ذو عمق مناسب للنقل, كذلك استخدام اقمشة مضادة للعاملين بهذة المادة, وضرورة اتخاذ مايلزم بخصوص اتجاه الريح لتقليل مشكلة الغبار وما تلحقه هذه الغبار من تأثير سلبي على العيون والجلد ولكافة العاملين في الحقل.
حتى عند استخدام الجير المائي (هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم) يجب الحذر من التعرض المباشر لة لانه يؤثر على الجلد.
-طريقة الانشاء بالمعامل الموقعية ( R6F 05 ):- يجب ان تكون متطلبات هذه الفقرة بموجب الفصل ( R6E ).
-طريقة الانشاء في الموقع (موضعيا) ( R6F 06 ):- يجب ان تكون متطلبات هذه الفقرة يموجب الفصل ( R6E ).

الحدل ( Compaction ) (R6F 07 ):-
بعد عملية الفرش والتشكيل يجب المباشرة فورا بعملية الحدل وبواسطة حادلات مناسبة, على ان تتواصل عملية الحدل بحيث نحصل على طبقة (Sub-Grade, Sub-Base, Base ) متجانسة ومتراصة وبشكل متساوي ونسبة حدلها لاتقل عن 95% ( M.D.D ).
اذا تم استخدام الكلس السريع فيجب عدم الحدل مباشرة بعد فرش الكلس لان عملية تفاعل الكلس سوف يسبب الضرر للطبقات المحدولة, وان المدة المطلوبة لأنهاء عملية الحدل يجب تخمينها في المختبر وان نسبة الكثافة الموقعية لاتقل عن 95% (M.D.D) والتي يجب ايجادها مختبريا.
يجب عدم القيام بعملية الحدل بعد تفاعل الكلس (Lime Hydration) وان اية مواد كلسية مثبتة تم مزجها او ترسبها بعد عملية التفاعل الكلسي يجب ازالتها وان تتبدل بمواد جديدة على ان تمزج وتعالج طبقا لمتطلبات هذا الفصل.

المحاولة الاولية ( R6F 08 ):-
ان متطلبات هذا الفصل يجب ان تكون طبقا للفصل (R6E).

السمك والانهاء (R6F 09 ):-
ان السطح النهائي للطبقات يجب ان تلبي متطلبات الفصل (R6.12), اية تعديلات واجبة اجراؤها لغرص تلبية متطلبات المواصفات القياسية يجب اجراؤها مع عملية الحدل وخلال (1.5) ساعة بعد مزج الخلطة (واية ازالة للمواد او تاخرها يتحملها المقاول) على ان تفي بالمتطلبات التالية:-
1-المسامحة لانهاء السطح يجب ان تلبي متطلبات الفقرة (R5.12(2)) للاعمال الترابية والجدول رقم R9/6 وحسب تعديلاتها لطبقة ما تحت الاساس (Sub- Base).
2-النعومة للسطح النهائي يجب ان لا يتجاوز (3)سم عند قياسها بمسطرة طول (4)م.
3-ان اعلى مسامحة للميلان الجانبي يجب ان يكون ±0.5%.

النمذجة والفحص (R6F 10):-
ان المتطلبات هذه الفقرة يجب ان تكون طبقا للفصل (R6E.12 ) والخاصة بفقرة تثبيت التربة بالسمنت ماعدا اهمال فحص المحتوى السمنتي حيث يجب الغائها او استبدالها بالفحص ( AASHTO T232 ) والخاص بايجاد المحتوى الكلسي للخبطة.

الذرعة (R6 11 ):-
ان وحدة الذرعة هي المتر المربع وان المساحة يجب ان تكون بالامتار المربعة المنجزة والمقبولة من طبقات ( S.G, S.B, Base ) وحسب الذرعات الموقعية ولايشمل اية زيادات للمساحات التي لا تشملها المخططات باستثناء المساحات والموافقية عليها من قبل المهندس المشرف تحريريا.

الدفع (السلف) (R6F 12 ):-
ان مساحة الطبقات ( S.G, S.B, Base ) وسمكها المحددة بالمواصفات وحسب متطلبات العمل يجب ايجادها حسب الفقرة (R6f 11) ويجب دفع ثمنها حسب سعر الفقرة في التندر, ان سعر هذه الفقرة تشمل تهيئة طبقة (Sub-Grade) وتجهيز كافة المواد, المكائن والمعدات والادوات والعمال, النقل, الخبط, العمل اليدوي, التفريغ, التشكيل, الحدل, الرش بالماء, اصلاح المساحات الغير الصالحة والصيانة واية ايدي عاملة لازمة لانجاز العمل بموجب المواصفات.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يناير 2010)

ثالثا: التثبيت القيري لطبقات ال (Sub-Base, Sub-Grade, Base) (R6G 01)​ 
المواد ( R6G 02 ):-
ان طريقة المزج الموقعي للانشاء يجب ان تطبق في المواقع ذات المحتوى الطبيعي للرمل او الرمل والحصى (خليط) الا اذا ما نص خلاف ذلك في المواصفات الخاصة والتطبيق العملي الخاص , وفي حالة استخدام طريقة المعمل للانشاء عليه يجب ان تكون المواد مطابقة للمواصفات وان تكون مصادرها مختارة من قبل المقاول وتتم الموافقة عليها من قبل المهندس المشرف.
وان تكون المواد كما يلى:-
-نسبة المواد المارة بالغربال ( 0.075mm) ( غربال رقم 200) لايزيد عن 30% .
-( L.L ) لايزيد عن30%.
-( P.I ) لايزيد عن 155.

القير السيالي ( Bitumen ):-
أ-في حالة الرمل ذات المحتوى المائي الي التجفيف او الاحماء يجب استخدام طريقة المعمل للانشاء, ان المادة القيرية يجب ان تفي بمتطلبات الفقرة (R9, 02-5 ) للمزيج القيري الحار او يجب ان تكون مادة لزجة وقير مشذب (Cut-Back) من النوع الذي يحتاج الى الاحماء.
ب-في المناطق الجافة حيث تكون نسبة الاحتواء المائي (الرطوبة) للرمل منخفضة فان مادة القير المستخدم للربط يجب ان يكون قير مشذب وبموجب الفقرة ( R8,02-2) ان استخدام قير مستحلب او القير الرغوي ذات درجات غرز يجب ان تخضع للفحوصات ومصادقة المهندس المشرف.
ج-في المناطق الرطبة يمكن انجاز حسب توجيهات المهندس المشرف وذلك باستخدام 2% من الكلس المائي مع قير مشذب (Cut-Back) وكذلك استخدام حامض خاص للتفاعل مع الكلس, ان القير المستخدم للتثبيت يجب ان يكون نوع قير (Cut-Back) (RC250 ) او (RC250) او (RC8000 ) طبقا ل (AASHTO M81 Or MC70 Or MC800 ) وطبقا ل (AASHTO M81 ) وان القير المستحلب الايوني موجب الشحنة نوع (SS) يمكن استخدامه بموجب (AASHTO M208 ) ايضا.
ان اختيار مواد التثبيت يجب ان يتم من خلال الفحوصات المختبرية (Lab-Trails) اخذين بنظر الاعتبار نوع التربة وحالة المناخ (الطقس) والمكائن والاليات المتوفرة.

مكونات الخلطة (R6G 03):-
ان خلطة القير – مع التربة يجب تحديدها من قبل المختبر عن طريق محاولات (True & Foals) باستخدام طريقة ايجاد قوة الانضغاط للخلطة الاسفلتية وتطابقها مع (AASHTO T167) على ان تتم هذه التجربة بشكل تؤكد بان نسبة المكونات المثلى قد تم تحديدها, وان التجارب المختبرية يجب ان تلبي اقل قوة انضغاط وقوة ثبات مارشال والمبينة في الجدول ادناه بعد ان تنضج في الهواء لمدة سبعة ايام و الفحص يكون حسب (AASHTO T167).

Sub-Base Sub-Grade 
2 N/mm 1 N/mm Compressive Strength at 25˚C
2 KN 1 KN Marshal Stability at 25˚C

-وان معامل القوة المتبقية عندما يتم فحصها طبقا ل (AASHTO T165 ) يجب ان لايقل عن (70% ).
-طبقا لقواعد النتائج المختبرية ومحاولات الخبطة الموقعية يجب ان تتم مجموعة محاولات مماثلة في الموقع لغرض انشاء النسبة المضبوطة والحرارة المناسبة للمادة الرابطة التي في النية استخدامها وايجاد مدى ملائمة المكائن لهذا الغرض, وان كلفة هذه المحاولات (الفحوصات) يجب اضافتها الى كلفة خبطة الثبات القيرية.

المكائن وطرق التثبيت (R6G 04):-
-ان الكائن والادوات والمعدات المستخدمة في تنفيذ هذه الفقرة خاضعة لموافقة المهندس المشرف وحسب الفصل الخاص بالمواصفات ويجب ابقائها جميعا في حالة جيدة وصالحة للعمل.
-يجب تبني طريقة الانشاء والخلط في الموقع وباستخدام قير ذات لزوجة واطئة للربط مثل قير مشذب (Cut-Back-او قير مستحلب) عندما تكون هذه المواد مناسبة وتمت المصادقة عليها من قبل المهندس المشرف.
-عندما تكون المواد الرابطة ذات درجات غرز ضرورية في عملية الثبات فان طريقة المعمل الموقعي للانشاء يجب ان تستخدم.

طريقة المعمل الموقعي للانشاء (Stationary Plant Method of Construction… R6G 05 )
ان معمل الخلط والفارشة يجب ان تلبي المتطلبات العامة للفقرة (R9 05).

طريقة الانشاء بواسطة الخبط الموقعي ( Mix-in Place method of Construction … R6G 06 )
ان طريقة التثبيت بواسطة القير موقعيا يجب ان تخضع الى موافقة المهندس لغرض التأكد من مدى السيطرة على نسبة القير في الخبطة والانتهاء من الخبطة وطريقة سمكها. ان الفحص بطريقة (المرور عدة مرات بالماكنة- Multi-Pass equipment ) لنموذج معين يجب الموافقة عليها من قبل المهندس المشرف ويجب ان يشمل استخدام رشاش القير والمدرجة فقط, ويمكن استخدام مكائن ذات مرور مرة واحدة (Single Pass) و بوجود مكائن احتياطية بديلة في حالة عطل اية واحدة منها وذلك لضمان استمرارية العمل وعدم توقفه.

الحدل ( Compaction ) (R6G 07 ):-
مباشرة بعد الانهاء من عملية الفرش والتعديل الطبقة يجب المباشرة بعملية الحدل ويجب حدل الطبقة بالكامل بواسطة حادلات مطاطية مناسبة.
الحدل يجب ان يستمر لغاية عمق الطبقة بالكامل مع التاكيد على حدل جيد للطبقة التي تحتها لاعطاء قوة انضغاط مناسبة للمواد غير المحصورة والرطبة وحسب المواصفات على ان تفي بالاغراض التصميمية لتحمل الاثقال المرورية التي صممت من اجلها ويمكن ازالة اثار اطار الحادلات المطاطية وذلك باستخدام حادلات حديدية مزدوجة.

التجربة الاولية (Preliminary Trail ….R6G 08 ):
ان التجربة الاولية يجب ان تتم وفق الفقرة ( R6G 09 ).

السمك والانهاء ( Thickness & Finish …. R6G 09 ):
ان انهاء السطح والسمك للطبقات يجب ان تتم طبقا للفقرة (R6G 10) كما تم تعديلها.

الانضاج والصيانة ( Curing & Maintenance… R6G 10):-
ان الحاجة الى الانضاج (Curing) يعتمد على نوع المادة القيرية الرابطة المستخدمة وفي حالة الانشاء الموقعي للخبطة فانه ربما تترك التربة المثبتة غير محدولة بعد التنعيم والسحق والخلط لاعطاء فترة التبخر للمواد المتطايرة, ان مثل هذه التهوية قبل الحدل يزيد من الثبات ويقلل الماء الممتص وخصوصا في الحبيبات الصغيرة مثل الرمل عندما تكون درجات الحرارة واطئة, يجب ان تحتوي طرق الفحص للثبات عندما تطلب من قبل المهندس المشرف على فترة الانضاج بعد الحدل لاعطاء المجال الكافي للتبخر وللتاكد من مدى فعالية ونوعية النموذج لذلك النوع من المادة الرابطة خلال المحاولات الاولية وفي مختلف درجات الحرارة وحسب الفقرة (R6G 10) والمواصفات الخاصة بالتطبيقات المعنية.
ان الخلطة العادية من القير السيالي والرمل يجب ان تتم اولا وتكون حسب الفصل (R8A) لغرض الحماية ضد التآكل قبل المباشرة بفرش الطبقة او تشكيلها.

النمذجة والفحص (R6G 12):-
ان المواد التالية يجب ان تفحص اذا ما طلب من قبل المهندس المشرف ذلك وللمواد ( الرمل, الرمل والتراب, القير السيالي والخلطة القيرية) بشكل متناوب اذا ماكان ضروريا لغرض الايفاء بمتطلبات الفقرة (R6G 03, R6G 02) من خلطة المعمل على ان يؤخذ النموذج من المعمل او من موقع العمل, وحسب المواصفات لايجاد مدى تطابقها مع معادلة الخلط وكل درجات الحرارة يجب تدقيقها.

1-فحص المواد القيرية الرابطة:-
وان ال (Cut-Back) يجب ان تفحص طبقا لما يلي:-

1-النمذجة (Sampling) AASHTO T40 
2-التقطير ( Distillation) AASHTO T78.
3-درجة الوميض ( Flash Point) AASHTO T79 .
4-اللزوجة ( Saybolt-Furol(Viscosity)) AASHTO T72 .
5-(Kinematics Viscosity) AASHTO T201 .
6-اللزوجة المطلقة (Absolute Viscosity ) AASHTO T202 .

ان القير المستحلب ذات الشحنة الموجبة يجب ان تفحص بموجب (AASHTO T59).

2-نمذجة وفحص خلطة الثبات القيرية:-
على الاقل يجب عمل سيت واحد (ثلاث نماذج) تؤخذ من كل (2500)م2 من طبقة منجزة التثبيت كاملة, مباشرة بعد انجاز عملية الحدل, اية نماذج اخرى يمكن اخذه حسب ارشادات المهندس المشرف, وان الكثافة الموقعية يجب ان تكون طبقا لما يلي:-
AASHTO T191
AASHTO T205
AASHTO T230
AASHTO T238
على ان لا يكون الحدل للكثافة الموقعية اقل من 95% ( M.D.D) يجب قياس سمك الطبقة المثبتة خلال اجراء فحص الكثافة الموقعية.
-لكل (500)م2 او يوم عمل يجب اجراء الفحوصات التالية:-
1-محتويات (مكونات) الخلطة بعملية ( Extraction) وحسب ( AASHTO T164 ).
2-من المفضل اخذ النماذج عن الطبقة قبل حدلها لاغراض فحص قوة الانضغاط.
3-من المفضل اخذ النماذج عن الطبقة قبل حدلها لاغراض فحص ثبات مارشال.
4-يجب ضبط كافة المعايير للتأكد من تطبيق ماجاء في المحاولات على العمل الموقعي وحسب الفقرة (R6G 03).

الذرعات ( R6G 13 ):-
تكون الذرعة بالمتر المربع كما في الموضوع السابق وكذلك الدفع (السلف).


فحوصات (AASHTO) المطلوبة في تثبيت التربة بأنواعها​ 
1-فحص العلاقة بين المحتوى المائي والكثافة لمزيج التربة المثبتة بالسمنت T134 .
2-قوة الانضغاط لنموذج الكونكريت الاسطواني T22.
3-الوزن النوعي ( Sp, G ) للسمنت T133-70.
4-ايجاد نسبة الحدل بواسطة القمع والرمل (1974) T191-61 .
5-ايجاد نسبة كثافة التربة بواسطة البالون المطاطي ( 1974) T205-64 .
6-ايجاد كثافة التربة بالطريقة النووية (T238-73 ) .
7-فحص التدرج للحصى (T27-74) .
8-فحص المحتوى السمنتي ( T211-65) .
9-العلاقة بين المحتوى المائي والكثافة للتربة المثبتة بالسمنت (T134-70) .
10-الفحص الكيميائي والتدرج لمادة الكلس ( T219) .
11-فحص نوعية الماء الواجب استخدامها في الكونكريت (T26-72) .
12-فحص التدرج للتربة (T88) .
13-فحص الكثافة الموقعية للحدل (T99 ) .
14-المحتوى المائي الطبيعي ( T93) .
15-خلطة الكلس والتراب ( T220) .
16-ايجاد المحتوى الكلسي والتراب (T232).
17-تحليل نسبة مكونات الخلطة القيرية ( Extraction) T164 .
18-تأثير الماء على تماسك الخلطة القيرية (T165) .
19-قوة الانضغاط للخلطة القيرية (T167) .
20-فحص (17/4/2005 قوة المتبقية ) T165.
21-مواصفات الكلس المستخدم لتثبيت التربة (M216).
22-القير المشذب (نوع سريع الانضاج) M81 & MC70 .
23-القير المستحلب ذات الشحنة الموجبة M208 .



المصادر:-
• المواصفات العامة للطرق والجسور.
• الجزء الثاني (AASHTO) لفحوصات المواد.
• B.S​ 
*منقول للاستفادة....​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يناير 2010)

موضوع المهم لذلك لاهميتة تم تثبيته 

اتمني لكم الفائدة


----------



## metkal (26 يناير 2010)

عطيك العافية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## hany_meselhey (27 يناير 2010)

* باراك الله فيك*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك 
نتمني ان نقدم المفيد*​


----------



## hany_meselhey (30 يناير 2010)

* الشرح جميل جدا جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا​*​


----------



## عزمي الجوباني (30 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه...موضوع حلو ..فيه فايده كبيره


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 يناير 2010)

*  جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك 
نتمني ان نقدم المفيد​*​


----------



## مهندس قحطان (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً 
واتمنى أن تكون هذا الموضوع على شكل ملف pdf حتى يسهل قراءتة واتمنى إضافة المراجع 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 فبراير 2010)

يمكنك عمل نسخ ولصق في الورد مباشرة من المنتدي 
اما المراجع فموجود في نهاية الشرح


----------



## عواس1 (6 فبراير 2010)

*معلومات قيمة جدا *
*شكرا للجميع على المعلومات المفيدة*​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (9 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نونة_ايمو (12 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ايدكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 فبراير 2010)

thaxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## يقظان القيسي (3 مارس 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*باراك الله فيك*​


----------



## mmd230 (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المفيد النافع


----------



## عماد داود (6 يونيو 2010)

مواضيع مهمة جدا ومعلومات كبيرةنشكرجهودكم وبارك الله لكم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (13 يونيو 2010)

كل الشكر لك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 يونيو 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوشهاب (16 يونيو 2010)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## auto3740 (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طوكر (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ياباشمهندس


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يونيو 2010)

*باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابوشهاب (20 يونيو 2010)

اين الموضوع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## عاشق الهدهد (16 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود جبار ..........جزاك الله خير بس ياريت إيراد مدي نجاح المثبت وإرفاق نتائج


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الشرح الرائع اخي العزيز


----------



## يقظان القيسي (17 أغسطس 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد العراقي (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ورمضان كريم


----------



## mohammedsharaby (23 أغسطس 2010)

*باراك الله فيك*​


----------



## redafetouh (25 نوفمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
وجعلك الله دائماً من الموفقين الى عمل الخير
وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

كل اشكر والتقدير لكم على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## م .وسام الدين (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر69 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## elfaki (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع مفيد جداً ‘ جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك ‘ اسأل الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## محمداحمد5 (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع مفيد جدا لكل العاملين 
في مجال الطرق


----------



## ابوالمحاسن (21 أبريل 2011)

يادكتور وش عارفين من غيرك نعمل ايه جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## محمداحمد5 (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ahmed ayoub (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر مهندس


----------



## eltwati (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (24 سبتمبر 2011)

فتح الله عليك و مشكور


----------



## كبل (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## eng.fouad al iraqi (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا عالايضاح -موضوع جيد


----------



## علي العمار (13 يناير 2012)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## رباب علي برعي (15 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونور طريقك


----------



## Melak (16 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا..
موضوع مفيد..

*


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (24 يناير 2012)

دائما تمدنا بالجديد والمفيد مشكوور كتير


----------



## doulfine (24 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا; وباراك الله فيك*


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (26 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## infinityx5 (11 مايو 2013)

thank you


----------



## الدعداع (11 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير .. بد اذنك م. دفع الله تم وضع الشرح علي شكل ملف pdf


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 يونيو 2013)

يعطيك الف عافيه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شذى حشمت (10 يوليو 2013)

شكرا موضوع رائع هل يمكن رفعة كملف pdf


----------



## عبدالفتاح الصغير (5 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (20 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مصراتي (13 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور علي المعلومات القيمة
عندي طلب ممكن معلومات عن طريقة تثبيت التربة بالغبار المتطاير ؟


----------



## khlf hussein (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*ماتقى المهندسين العرب*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير 

نتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (26 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود.حامد (17 ديسمبر 2014)

جميل


----------



## WALIDRAGAB (21 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## WALIDRAGAB (21 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## khlio kolo (22 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر ليك وبعد اذنك انا رفعت الموضوع بعد تحويله الي pdf
حتي تعم الاستفاده


----------



## Saif Elsayer (11 يونيو 2015)

وفقك الله لما فيه الخير للناس يارب جزيت خيرا.


----------

